# Removed "Topic Views" column



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

I have removed the column that shows how many times a topic has been viewed. The numbers were very innacurate due to a bug in the software. When the issue is resolved, I will put the column back in.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

Chris, I was thinking about do that a few weeks ago but I couldnt find the option of that.


----------

